# Cats that can't hunt!



## Hoof_Prints (7 July 2013)

My cat regularly 'kills' cat food and runs off with it pretending she's made a kill, sometimes leaves me it as a gift, or occasionally a spider ! If she does kill birds its only the little ones that can't fly 

What stupid things do your cats 'kill' ?
My friend has a real cat who brings rabbits in off the fields !


----------



## LittleBlackMule (7 July 2013)

Mine like to present me with 'kills' of twigs, leaves and other random objects from the garden.

One of mine in particular enjoys chasing after his poos when I pick them out of the flowerbed with a trowel and hurl them into the field next door. Strange creature.


----------



## Mrs B (7 July 2013)

Mostly, TK couldn't catch a cold 

Actually, that's not quite true - she does bring stuff in but mostly licks it until it's soggy and lets it go  ... although occasionally she will eat what she catches.

We did have a cat once that would saunter up to the house with the odd squirrel tail dangling from his chops ... and the old yard cat would catch rabbits, eat the front half (always the front) then bury the back end in the hay barn, so just the tail was showing ... When liveries went in to fill their hay nets, you could hear the screams for miles ...


----------



## Merlin11 (7 July 2013)

Our cat was killing a baby rabbit a day for a whike and also left the back end. We found all the back ends under our trailer - lovely! Don't need to feed her this time of year. Though she was stray for over a year before she adopted us so she had to learn to be a good hunter.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (7 July 2013)

The ragdoll has a piece of plastic wire that he nicked from the bathroom.  He will "spook" at this, pounce on it then roar down the stairs with it in his mouth!


----------



## FinnishLapphund (7 July 2013)

The Cornish Rex doesn't have the best hunting instinct, unless it is a toy. I once saw her stalk a caterpillar/larva for quite a while, she was unsuccessful! 

The Moggy catches flies, spiders, shrewmice, mice, small frogs, and big frogs. And she often likes to take them to a dog bed, where she lets them loose to play with them, problem is that they usually doesn't want to play with her...








By the way, when they only eat the front half, that is something they do when they have plenty of food, but the brain is just one big lump of fat...


----------



## nemlin (9 July 2013)

My cat has caught sausages (both cooked and raw), burgers, half a loaf of bread, about a million crisp packets, hedgehog food, bacon, countless moth larvae, and feathers. He rarely catches anything live (that we know of...!)


----------



## Blanche (10 July 2013)

I had a kitten who hunted worms and was very proud bringing them back in to the house . Strange thing , when I had to have him put down at six months , for the next few months I kept finding worms in the house . One of my other cats once caught and killed a loaf of bread . Thing is it wasn't mine . I had the french doors open as it was hot  and he marched in with this large unsliced loaf and all the others trailing behind . He must have gone into someones kitchen and nicked it ! I never did find out who it had belonged to .


----------



## TrasaM (10 July 2013)

My very tiny mummy cat hunts twigs and leaves and mostly inanimate small things. Sometimes she attempts insects  I once found a neat little pile of twigs outside the back door after I'd done some hedge cutting at the front of the house. Sweet thing <3


----------



## Supertrooper (10 July 2013)

Two nights ago TC stalked a spider that was barely bigger than a money spider........ when the spider ran at him he nearly wet himself ;-) but then he manned up and ate it 

We now know why he was in such a poor way when he was found as a stray!


----------



## LovesCobs (10 July 2013)

My cat brings me at least 1 rabbit a day, but my other cat (half Persian) only ever caught moths ......


----------



## LovesCobs (10 July 2013)

Oh I've just remembered my rabbit hunting cat also likes to hunt and bring me hair bobbles!!


----------



## Shettie (11 July 2013)

I have three, two never catch anything, even though we got them to get rid of the rats  One occasionally brings in worms, but appart from that, we get nothing. 
The other ones brings birds, rabbits, snakes, rats, anything at all. Although normally they are rather dismantled with various parts around the place


----------

